# A decision has been made email



## kurobara (May 5, 2013)

Today I have received the following email


> Unclassified
> Dear Applicant,
> 
> 
> ...


When we were refused in past for the settlement visa it said in the email that we were refused, does this possibly mean that we've been approved? If someone could please shed some light on this I would greatly appreciate it, This whole settlement visa thing has been a nightmare for my wife and I and would greatly appricate it if someone could clear things up.


----------



## mehemlynn (Nov 16, 2011)

They use the neutral terminology to ensure privacy. This has become the new normal.


----------



## kurobara (May 5, 2013)

But just because they didn't say they refused it like the did last time doesn't mean I should get my hopes up right?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

kurobara said:


> But just because they didn't say they refused it like the did last time doesn't mean I should get my hopes up right?


No. You shouldn't get your hopes up. It is a generic email.


----------



## kurobara (May 5, 2013)

nyclon said:


> No. You shouldn't get your hopes up. It is a generic email.


Ah well at least they didn't just deny it straight there and then. Do you know how long it will take them to ship it?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It shouldn't take more than a couple of days, provided the courier can deliver it to you (getting signed etc).


----------



## ppretty (Jun 13, 2013)

I have also received an email stating "Your UK visa application has been resolved" and your passport will be dispatched in 24hrs. Any idea what this normally implies. we are fearing the worst


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

As above, it can be either. Just wait till you get your passport back.


----------



## brentallanb (Oct 3, 2013)

ppretty said:


> I have also received an email stating "Your UK visa application has been resolved" and your passport will be dispatched in 24hrs. Any idea what this normally implies. we are fearing the worst


ppretty, I'm curious to know the outcome of your application - the one which the update said "Your UK visa application has been resolved". I just got an update saying the same, and, to me, the word resolve seems a bit odd, and has concerned me a bit. Was your application refused or was it granted? I look forward to hearing from you


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

It's better to just be positive in everything but never expect as expectation can hurt like hell. Just wait till you get all the documents.

GOODLUCK!


----------



## juhi (Jul 7, 2013)

kurobara said:


> Today I have received the following email
> 
> 
> When we were refused in past for the settlement visa it said in the email that we were refused, does this possibly mean that we've been approved? If someone could please shed some light on this I would greatly appreciate it, This whole settlement visa thing has been a nightmare for my wife and I and would greatly appricate it if someone could clear things up.


Atleast you were said in the email previously stating that it has been refused, I just got an sms as we have that service over hear stating that - your processed visa application have been sent to you through blue dart- this made me feel that i was approved but to my dismay was shocked to see a refusal note inside.


----------



## ppretty (Jun 13, 2013)

Ours was refused and we had to reapply but my mom got a similar email and she was granted.so that email can mean either you can only know when the passport is received. Hope for the best and best of luck


----------



## KHP (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi, we are in the same situation. My husband received a generic email saying that a decision has been made an his documents have been sent to him. Initially I was positive but now i've read so many threads where people received a similar email but when their packet arrived it had refusal note.

If was a really quick turn around so this has made us even more worried.

So nervous!!
KHP


----------



## Blizades (Oct 3, 2013)

Do they always send emails to confirm visa application resolution?


----------



## ppretty (Jun 13, 2013)

Hope for the best....there also plenty who received that email and they were granted. If all your paperwork was alright chances are you have been granted.


----------



## bluesky2015 (Sep 3, 2013)

You can sent an email back to the UK visa office and request them to inform you about the results, that is what I did..I got an email that a decision has been made and I emailed them back and requested them about the outcome and the next day I got an email that my application was refused.. SO i would suggest that you should give it a try and email them but stay positive.. and don't loss hope..

Good luck everyone..


----------



## bluesky2015 (Sep 3, 2013)

juhi said:


> Atleast you were said in the email previously stating that it has been refused, I just got an sms as we have that service over hear stating that - your processed visa application have been sent to you through blue dart- this made me feel that i was approved but to my dismay was shocked to see a refusal note inside.


So sorry to hear that. Are you going to appeal or re-apply ?


----------



## ppretty (Jun 13, 2013)

I have received another of the generic email. Application has been resolved from Pretoria South Africa. The last email had pry11112 as reference. And this one is just numbers in the reference not sure if this is a good sign or not. Anyone experienced this? The reason we were denied so because of lack of sufficient evidence for accommodation and financial. I don't know this time?


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

Blizades said:


> Do they always send emails to confirm visa application resolution?


No, generally they do, but sometimes the "decision has been made" email falls through the cracks.

Good luck.


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

salix said:


> No, generally they do, but sometimes the "decision has been made" email falls through the cracks.
> 
> Good luck.


That post is from 2013 lol


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh, hadn't noticed it was a dredged up thread. I'm just killing time until I head for the airport in 4.5 hours...........tonight I'm off to the UK!


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

salix said:


> Oh, hadn't noticed it was a dredged up thread. I'm just killing time until I head for the airport in 4.5 hours...........tonight I'm off to the UK!


Great! have a safe trip and an awesome life


----------

